# Where to purchase carving tools?



## opticsguy (Sep 8, 2018)

I just started this new hobby of carving and have a good collection of carving tools from purchases made long time ago. I am finding now what tools I could really use and would like to purchase a couple of gouges. Specifically a bent gouge (sweep chisel?) #7 about 25mm to 30mm wide. I can only find the Sorby tools for around $70 to $80 each in my area and am curious about other brands, decent quality for a whole lot less.

Your experiences and recommendations please - thank you.

More information here, My recent new interest is carving bowls, I just purchased a hand adze for chopping out the innards of a bowl and combined this with some large curved chisels I purchased from a tool maker in the Philippines many years ago, This curved chisels are 2" to 3" wide with flat to curved formats. Also while traveling in China I picked up both new and old/used tools many for carving. I am now learning sharpening and made up some leather strops, both flat and curved for sharpening and my skills are increasing. I started carving about 2 weeks ago. Or less.

Than you.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Perhaps the widest assortment of carving tool profiles (shapes) is made by Pfeil in Switzerland. The exclusive dealer for Pfeil (Swiss Made) carving tools in the U.S. is Woodcraft. They are rarely seen on the used market.

However, if I were carving bowls, I would look into the adzes and crooked knives used by Pacific Northwest native carvers. They usually make their own from salvaged steel, but some excellent tools are made by Kestrel Tools in Washington.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I would suggest not buying a "kit" of tools but to purchase
what you need when you need it - and go for quality vs price.
the majority of my tools are Swiss Made or Henry Taylor that
are well over 30 years old.
Mary May has some great videos on YouTube as well as other
very fine carvers.

.

.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

My preferred source is Wood Carver's Supply (https://www.woodcarverssupply.com/). They carry their own brand "Mastercarver" which are excellent and are much less expensive that the Swiss gouges. "Yer pays yer money and takes yer choice"! Take a look.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

For bowls I agree with Phil. I have a double edge bent knife from North Bay Forge and it's amazing for working inside the bowl after the adze (on the other hand, it's not much use for spoon carving). His prices are pretty reasonable, the steel takes a great edge.


----------



## RedHotPoker (Jan 20, 2019)

Try looking through the online Lee Valley Tools catalogs for inspiration and variety choices.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/

They carry a wide range of awesome wood working and gardening tool inventory.

Chas


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

+1 on Mary May's site. She'll start you off with easy stuff and tools and build your skills. +1 on not buying a kit too. You don't know what you need until you know what you want to carve.


----------

